# Colors of Hive



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

You can paint them any color you want, white is old fashion.


----------



## REN (May 7, 2011)

Light colors keep the hive cooler in the summer. Painting them light yellow or light green will be fine.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Mine are all light green because I got 5 gallons of light green paint for $20. It could have been worse, the could all be hot pink


----------



## JD's Liquid Gold (Mar 7, 2012)

rwurster said:


> Mine are all light green because I got 5 gallons of light green paint for $20. It could have been worse, the could all be hot pink


I'm sure your neighbors would have loved hot pink...  (yes - sarcasm)


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

Go to your local Home Depot or Lowe's and check for "mis-mixed" gallons of exterior latex. Everytime I go in one I check to see if they have any. As long as it is not an extremely dark color, I live in Mississippi, I buy it for usually $5 per gallon. Any color will do, this year I've been getting yellows and greens.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I paint all my equipment the queen color of the year it was built. It makes for a bright and vibrant apiary 

Plus, the random combination of colors of equipment reduces drifting.


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

I have one bee yard that is kind of close to a neighborhood. So I paint all of them Kelly Green to make them not stand out. The remainder are white. White was used in the last 100 years because it looks clean..... Read that in a book about bee keeping that was published in 1910.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

White is cooler than dark colors, but any color lighter than medium gray will work fine. Obvioulsy you don't want to use black.

Mis-tint paint is cheap, and if you shop around a bit you can find top grade paints in odd colors that will work find, and if you are concerned that it's too dark, buy a small amount of the same paint in white and mix them to lighten it. I've got a kelly green, a stone color, a chololate milk brown, and a light blue/gray all for less than $20. Most if it is Behr Ultra Premium, which is a joy to paint with -- goes on very easily, covers nicely even with a single coat, and never drips or runs. 

If you want to keep your hives "stealthy", keep an eye out for drab colors in olive gray/green and brown shades or leaf green and avoid white.

Peter


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

I run several colors. I checked the outside temps with a laser thermometer last summer and noted 20 to 30 degree difference in surface temps. White being the coolest, light green next, then light blue, then tan being the next and brown being the hottest of the colors tested. I checked inside and outside temps and while the inside took longer to warm up, it did become warmer in relation to the outside surface. The test was done in full sunlight and empty boxes. Hope this helps.


----------



## SPRUCE BEE (Mar 14, 2009)

Free paint is what its all about! You asked for pink? Wouldn't a semi load look nice going down the highway?  








JD's Liquid Gold said:


> I'm sure your neighbors would have loved hot pink...  (yes - sarcasm)


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

Linseed oil
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7245803212/


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

NasalSponge said:


> photo



A closet Packer fan?


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Well call me old fashion but I like white hives.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

With a name like that, I can belive it.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

LOL, sfisher, I thought the same thing!


----------



## TheRatLover (May 13, 2012)

Hey, I had my kids paint our 2 hives camouflage! They are well shaded...


----------



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

Mine is a gray-violet color; the bees couldn't care less, and I just wanted a really good outdoor stain in a color _I _liked. (Gray and purple are my favorite colors).


----------



## JD's Liquid Gold (Mar 7, 2012)

TheRatLover said:


> Hey, I had my kids paint our 2 hives camouflage! They are well shaded...
> View attachment 1995


I like that mounting setup. That to keep predators away?


----------



## JD's Liquid Gold (Mar 7, 2012)

Will the linseed oil protect the wood from long-term water exposure as well as latex paint? Tks!!


----------



## JD's Liquid Gold (Mar 7, 2012)

SPRUCE BEE said:


> Free paint is what its all about! You asked for pink? Wouldn't a semi load look nice going down the highway?
> View attachment 1985


Not bad after all...


----------



## JD's Liquid Gold (Mar 7, 2012)

Specialkayme said:


> I paint all my equipment the queen color of the year it was built. It makes for a bright and vibrant apiary
> 
> Plus, the random combination of colors of equipment reduces drifting.


"reduces drifting"? What is drifting?


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Sometimes when foraging bees return home they can't tell which hive is theirs. If there are four white hives lined up, and hers was the second to the left, she may get confused and pick the one that is second to the right. Or vice versa. The shifting from one hive to another is referred to as drifting. 

Having clearly distinguished hives reduces drifting. Painting all your hives with different colors, different patterns, or putting them in different orientations makes the hive look different than it's neighbors, and more clearly identifiable and rememberable to a returning forager.


----------



## Blackwater Bee (May 1, 2008)

Specialkayme said:


> Sometimes when foraging bees return home they can't tell which hive is theirs. If there are four white hives lined up, and hers was the second to the left, she may get confused and pick the one that is second to the right. Or vice versa. The shifting from one hive to another is referred to as drifting.
> 
> Having clearly distinguished hives reduces drifting. Painting all your hives with different colors, different patterns, or putting them in different orientations makes the hive look different than it's neighbors, and more clearly identifiable and rememberable to a returning forager.


I painted my first 6 hives white and lined them all up in the straightest row that would make an engineer proud, but the amount of "Drift" was horrendous. Today, I paint them all different colors to eliminate their confusion and because I like to paint :banana:


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

SPRUCE BEE said:


> Free paint is what its all about! You asked for pink? Wouldn't a semi load look nice going down the highway?
> View attachment 1985


Hahaha free paint IS what it's all about.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Mar 31, 2012)

My wife wanted anything i placed in her garden to be pretty. I got a couple buckets of light colored "oops" paint from Home Depot and let her pick several other colors. We ended up with some very adorable hives of mixed pastel colors: yellow, green, purple, and blue. I even sprung for fancy copper garden covers that my wife discovered in the catalog. Sure, I could have bought a good bit more equipment if I hadn't bought those covers, but they help to make the wife happy to have bees in her garden, so they're worth it.

Later, I read about how different colored hives could reduce drifting, and patted myself on the back for doing something good for the bees even if I didn't know it when I was doing it.


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

Specialkayme said:


> . . . the random combination of colors of equipment reduces drifting.


Wish my lady would drift.


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

I doubt the bees care about color and IMHO the heat issue is seriously over rated. I use deck sealer for an "au-natural" look. Those who appreciate bees see them and they blend in for all others.


----------



## TheRatLover (May 13, 2012)

JD's Liquid Gold said:


> I like that mounting setup. That to keep predators away?


 Our worst predator here is ANTS! I was told to use plastic containers that hold canola oil around each leg stand, but it seems the bees kinda like the yellow color of it, and I end up loosing some bees in it. So sad!!! Others mentioned old motor oil...I may lean that way when I refill.

Since that pic was taken, not only have I installed the nucs into my TWO hives, but I added a natural stump boundary in order to keep our tortoise from bull-dosing them down. It is working amazingly well! 

I will be putting up a new picture next week after this busy holiday weekend is over....

Will touch base again Tuesday,

Lori


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Mine are all dark chocolate brown. It rarely reaches 80F in the warmest part of the year here, so I'm hoping the dark color will help with core temperature year round.

Adam


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

Bees seem to like nice brown trees....


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Jan 15, 2013)

With the issue of SHB's being present in most of our hives and the fact that most people have found decreased #'s of SHB within colonies sitting out in full sun light, would it be wise to start painting with dark colors?
One of my principal concerns painting dark would be the possibility of over heating in the summer months.

Does anybody have any experience with dark paint?


----------



## TheRatLover (May 13, 2012)

Cantrellc123 said:


> Does anybody have any experience with dark paint?


 Yes, I do! My hives are painted camouflage. They are located under trees that allow for mottled sunlight during the Summer months, and the leaves fall during winter which allows for more sunlight in to keep the hives warmer. At first, I thought this wasn't going to work, but after one year like this, I see the benefits!

-Lori

PS. Since my last post, my hives have grown in strength, and now they seem to be able to tackle those pesky ants!


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Cantr, what zone are you in? That will be a factor in the path you choose. Our summers get up to 110 with oppressive humidity. Light colors would be better here. Bees like to keep the internal temp around the brood at about 95 degrees. In Canada, they need all the help they can get, I would imagine. If coastal San Diego, not so much. Inland does get hot but not so humid. You have to consider your own microclimate or at least ones similar to yours. I'd prefer light colors and a bit more sun.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

SPRUCE BEE said:


> F You asked for pink?


That looks like something I'd expect to see in Walk-up-and-kickum county, not Pacific.

Does it make 'em easier to find in the puckerbrush?


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Jan 15, 2013)

Seymore said:


> Cantr, what zone are you in? That will be a factor in the path you choose. Our summers get up to 110 with oppressive humidity. Light colors would be better here. Bees like to keep the internal temp around the brood at about 95 degrees. In Canada, they need all the help they can get, I would imagine. If coastal San Diego, not so much. Inland does get hot but not so humid. You have to consider your own microclimate or at least ones similar to yours. I'd prefer light colors and a bit more sun.


I'm in zone 7A


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

If you keep your hives close together, say around a couple feet or less, I would paint them different colors. They have done studies on what colors the bees can see and differentiate between, and white, green, yellow, violet, or blue-violet are the ones. John


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

oops is my color\


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

jmgi - wonder if they r same colors, close by, but different shapes - like a nuc vs a standard?


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

I have different size hives (unfortunately) ie 10 F , 8F both in full depth and 3/4 size plus some other other boxes. I have colour coded the boxes so I have instantly recognition of the type. The colours I choose was the one's I had (very scientific) but have used pastel colours.


----------



## Lisa in NH (May 3, 2011)

My hives are all different colors and I've never had a problem with overheating..








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8448161605/

Lisa Smith
Indian Brook Farm
Swanzey, NH


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

check out these painted hives. http://www.slovenia.si/en/visit/trails/beekeeping-in-slovenia/


----------



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow. Those girls have _no_ excuse for drifting.


----------



## Hamp54 (Feb 4, 2013)

throrope said:


> I doubt the bees care about color and IMHO the heat issue is seriously over rated. I use deck sealer for an "au-natural" look. Those who appreciate bees see them and they blend in for all others.
> 
> View attachment 2021


Any problems with the deck sealer? I have been thinking about wax dipping but it seems expensive and dangerous. Some years ago I used Thompsons Wood Sealer in a cheap compression sprayer to do my deck…fast & easy. I would think a person could redo his hives the same way every few years


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Mine are color coded. white bases, blue with stars for meds. and red supers. and red lids.... which makes my hives look like flags in the summer...


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

Most of the bee trees and other places that swarms decide live in will vary in color, from light to dark. I don't think they really care what color their home is. I can see where darker hives could have an advantage in the winter months as dark does collect heat. I can see where light colored hives could be an advantage in the summer. I think we worry too much about color because they don't seem to and they have survived well until this time without us. I do like Cabot stain, and can get oops gallons at Lowes for $5.00. I think ventilation in the winter is the most important thing to keep moisture down.


----------

